# 89 MAX Whinning Noise



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I am getting a whinning noise in my 89 Max. I originally thought it was the trans (5spd man), but it is the engine. It is not a metallic sound but a high pitch whinning, higher at lower RPM's. It seem to be comming from timing belt area. I'm thinking bad tension adjustment on belt or bad cam sproket bearing. The timing belt has about 20K on it and a I put a new tensioner on with the belt. Outside of the noise, car runs fine (320,000) Any thoughts or directions to solve problem? - Thanks!!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

water pump?


----------



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

CBPMIKE said:


> I am getting a whinning noise in my 89 Max. I originally thought it was the trans (5spd man), but it is the engine. It is not a metallic sound but a high pitch whinning, higher at lower RPM's. It seem to be comming from timing belt area. I'm thinking bad tension adjustment on belt or bad cam sproket bearing. The timing belt has about 20K on it and a I put a new tensioner on with the belt. Outside of the noise, car runs fine (320,000) Any thoughts or directions to solve problem? - Thanks!!


Indeed it sounds like the Water pump is gone or about to go. Also your belt bearings could be worn to the point that they no longer spin as freely... Check your belts.


----------

